# Last guitar built in Labrador



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I haven't been in here very much since I left Labrador this past Summer...Now that I have moved in a new house and building a new workshop, I hope to visit here more often...Here is the last guitar that I built in Labrador City....This is probally my best sounding guitar to date and it was sold for a Christmas gift...really didn't want to let this one go but you have to sell to keep going...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great - OM size? I like the look of the fingerboard overlapping the soundhole - kinda mandolin style. More details on woods etc ?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

geez that made a fine Christmas gift ,very nice Larry, i love the laminated neck :bow:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice indeed. :bow:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice looking guitar!

Where are you located now?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee it wasn't under my tree.. delayed in shipping? Ya right... it's a beauty


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Yep!,...that really WOULD have been hard to let go....good work!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice... really nice!

I think I will start weaning myself off of electrics and try another acoustic guitar. I only built one flat top - a dread - and I am not too happy with it. (sounds OK but cant get it set up properly)

I think, based on building about 50 electrics from scratch, and one flat top acoustic, that acoustics are far more work, and take a lot more preplanning to get right.

I certainly can appreciate the work involved!:bow:

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments
Bagpipe...The guitar is an OM, East Indian Rosewood back and sides, Englemann top, Curly Maple bindings,the neck is a 5 piece laminate ,mahogany,rosewood and Curly maple....I made the bridge on this guitar from Cocabola ....love the look of it and plan to do my next guitar with a matching Cocabola fingerboard.....

Ron...I moved to Grand Falls NL...I bought a house with the Exploits river on my doorstep...Can't wait to do some Salmon fishing come spring

Shoretus....Maybe next year..:smile:

AJ...What problems do you have with your acoustic setup?...I have yet to build an electric guitar but plan on doing one soon...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

when you build an electric i got some maple you can have :wave:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you very much.....I am still trying to get the workshop completed and have one order so far for an OM.....I would love to give an Electric a try after..I have to try and get up your way to have a look at your setup....Larry


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mainly the neck to body joint, the size of the neck (first too fat then I shaped it down too thin) and the angle of the neck to body... Its so easy with a fully adjustable electric bridge to set up. With an acoustic its so much dependant upon the construction... as there is just too little adjustment by sizing the saddle.

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

AJ...There is a jig you can make to give the neck angle ( although I haven't made one yet)....and with some fine tuning give you a good neck joint...I get the neck angle by using sticky back sand paper (80 Grit)...I stick it on the guitar body over the area where the neck will join the body...apply pressure to the area of the heel that you want to remove most and just move the neck back and forth over the sandpaper until I get the angles right....Slow but it works.....If this is not giving you a good description of how to do it I can take some pics of the next guitar and send them to you.....The last thing I do is attach the bridge, Intonation is usually dead on....Larry


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

AJ...Maybe this will help


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I think what I need is just more experience. I didnt expect my #1 to turn out perfect. Its playable, and sounds pretty good. But the fact its not nearly as good as my Taylor bugs me, and thats why it doesnt come out of the case too much.

I want to build another Dread, and also a J45. Thats my building wish for 2010 depending of course how fast I get my new shop built and so forth. I am still looking for land right now...

On a side note, woirking with Korina on my electrics recently I was amazed at how nice it was to work with and how it resembles mahogany. I dont think I have ever seen an acoustic flat top built using korina/limba for back & sides... have you?

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

AJ...I have never seen an acoustic guitar made from this wood...I have seen the wood for sale as sides and back...Its a beautiful wood almost like koa...I've tried lots of different woods but have narrowed them down to (in order of favorite) East Indian Rosewood, Mahagony Flamed Maple....


----------

